# DD-3T mod



## Travis (Dec 2, 2021)

Hi, could I add to DD-3T the hicut switch?? Wich cap is replaced by the switch?

And also I wanna ask if anyone of you know If I can add the tap tempo like this photo


----------



## Travis (Dec 2, 2021)

I mean this mod and the tap https://www.doktorsewage.com/boss-dd-3-echo-echo-echo-mod/


----------



## Travis (Dec 3, 2021)

with this schematic could I get original sound when I use center "OFF" positions on the DPDT switchs? Thanks


----------



## Bricksnbeatles (Dec 3, 2021)

To add the tap tempo, just wire one lug of the momentary switch to the tip connection of the tap tempo jack, and the other to the sleeve connection.


----------



## benny_profane (Dec 3, 2021)

Bricksnbeatles said:


> To add the tap tempo, just wire one lug of the momentary switch to the tip connection of the tap tempo jack, and the other to the sleeve connection.


Note that Boss typically requires a normally closed (NC) switch.


----------



## Travis (Dec 3, 2021)

benny_profane said:


> Note that Boss typically requires a normally closed (NC) switch.


Yes thanks, I will use one SPST NC.

Do you Know if I can choose the tempo with the external tap (or the new switch installed) and just turn on and off the effect with the original swith?


----------

